# Snails?



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey,

Just a few questions about snails. I've never actually kept anything in a tank with bettas besides live plants.

I'm thinking about getting snails for either some or all of my bettas (depending if they can handle having a tank mate)

What varieties are good? I know many people have mystery snails but I read that bettas can eat them. I've heard that nerite snails are a better choice but unfortunately neither of my petcos, petsmart, or LFS have any. One LFS says they get them in very rarely.

my petcos have blue snails and I really like the look of them. However, I don't know if you they can be kept with bettas. Anyone have any thoughts?

My bettas are in 3.5 gallon tanks that are heated, filtered and cycled.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I would try and find a nerite snail and stay away from ramshorn, bladder, pond, or MTS snails. I have had them all and their population can get out of control quick. I had to get an assassin snail to control the population.

During my last pick up of snails from PetsMart they threw in a Nerite snail and I didn't realize until I got home and posted him up here asking about him. So for he is the only snail that has not multiplied on me. Yes, the one assassin snail I got came already fertilized and I know have over 20 of them in my 4 gallon tank.

hopefully my .02 will help you out some.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks! that did help. I know nerite snails are the best bet. I'll keep looking until I find one


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I think up in New England, there's real strict restrictions on snails n shrimps n stuff


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

i heard that too! The only snails I've ever seen at my petcos are mystery snails, blue snails, and sometimes turbo snails. I've never seen shrimp.

I would love to get my babies some buddies. Especially my girl Stella since she is so friendly and not aggressive at all.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

My VT boy Cho will flare and chew the nerites off the side of his tank, then kill them. He has yet to bother a large sized mystery snail, though.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got a zebra nerite snail for my 10 gallon about a week ago. 
He escaped about 3 days after I got him, I just found him yesterday. He traveled over 3 feet to the opposite side of my dresser and into my printer lol. If you get a snail, make sure you have a good lid. :lol:
I have heard mystery snails and all the other ones poop a lot, and reproduce a lot. I've heard nerites are better, and considering you have 3.5g tanks I would try to find nerites. You can order nerite snails off the internet if you can't find them where you live.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I do recommend a nerite over a mystery snail as long as your fish seems okay with him. My fish had his nerite for a while before he started biting them & pulling them off the side of the tank.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll try to find nerite snails online, I forgot I could do that! Im probably going to buy 1 to start and put it in my girl's tank. That way if it doesn't work out with her then I can move the snail to another tank.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I just bought a nerite yesterday and so far my betta has left it alone. The little guy is busy cleaning up the algae on the sides of my tank and I found him on the decor this morning. It's like my betta doesn't even know it exists. He/She's a splendid little snail


----------

